
Video: F-16 Fighter Jet Crashes On Runway - tathagatadg
http://mashable.com/2011/07/30/f-16-jet-crash-video/
======
spitfire
This was at EAA airventure in Oshkosh, wi. It's an annual fly in with more
than 10,000 airplanes flying in.

Same place Burt Rutan is being honoured for his work. Recent HN thread on one
of his planes: [http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/07/burt-rutans-
boomerang-s...](http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/07/burt-rutans-boomerang-
safety-through-asymmetry)

